

Template for Tumblr Themes in Haml - paulitex
http://joegaudet.tumblr.com/post/6335736522/haml-tumblr-template

======
joegaudet
Update: I added some jQuery in there to remove the tumblr block tags, as they
make it brutal to layout.

